# Gluing Rubber Mat To Plywood?



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm building a front load washer and dryer pedestal for my wife. I bought some 1/8 rubber mat material and didn't think to buy any contact cement. FYI the mat is to dampen any vibration and reduce noise, also added protection against moisture..

QUESTION: *Would Titebond II be OK to use or should I wait until I can get some contact cement? Or is there a better way to attach it?*It's area is 60×32.

Thanks as always for the help!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

I doubt that TB II will do…...

Contact cement should work, depends on the type of rubber. I would roughen up the rubber mat with sandpaper before gluing. Superglue also bonds rubber well.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

Steve

Where are you putting the rubber mat? Between the pedestal and washer/dryer or between the floor and the pedestal?

First, letʻs assume you are putting it between the pedestal and the washer/dryer. I wouldnʻt use the whole mat since each machine only has 4 feet that will make contact with the pedestal. I would think a 4 inch square for each foot would do. I would also opt out for contact cement or spray adhesive. You could also use double-sided fiber reinforced indoor-outdoor carpet tape.

Iʻm so cheap, I would have cut up some old mouse pads (of which I have a lot from trade shows back in the 80ʻs) and use those too.

Hope this helps.


----------



## levan (Mar 30, 2010)

I have never done anything like this, but I wonder if you could just nail or screw the perimeter w/o the glue.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Try the Titebond in a sample setting. You don't need much adhesion in that application.

Another approach would be construction adhesive applied with a notched trowel.

Kindly,

Lee


----------

